# Should I buy a dump trailer ?



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm a single person remodeler with some mechanical subs. I started with smaller repairs and some finish work and have moved into mostly larger jobs like bathrooms, kitchens and decks. I drive a half ton pick up with a 10' cargo trailer for tools. Recently have found myself with the bed of my truck always filled with debris and often having to choose between driving to the dump with a light load or driving around with trash in the back for a week or so. The dump is about an hour round trip. I have a yard 2 minutes away where I could store it for $75/month. I figured I could bring it to larger jobs and keep it in the lot when I'm doing smaller jobs and just unload there on a regular basis rather then having to drive to the dump. It seems to make sense but I'm having a hard time dropping the 4-5k on the trailer. It's been about a year where I feel like I've been busy enough to justify the expense , but I still feel like things could slow down quickly as they have in the past.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. I'm getting more and more jobs where waste is getting larger and having a dump trailer would be nice. But I also rent skid steers and was wondering if there's models of dump trailers that can handle skid steers too to save me getting 2 trailers.


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

I m pretty sure you can haul a skid steer in a larger dump trailer, at least I've seen it done. Whether or not it's legal I'm not sure.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would've needed 14 dumpsters last month. If would have cost me $5950 as a 20 yard here is now $425.

Instead my dump fees were $579.40 but I only pay $10 a ton for shingles and the dump is a half hour round trip including dumping.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm getting more and more jobs where waste is getting larger and having a dump trailer would be nice. But I also rent skid steers and was wondering if there's models of dump trailers that can handle skid steers too to save me getting 2 trailers.


Look into Load Trail dump trails. Mine has skid steer ramps to get in the trailer and tie downs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would've needed 14 dumpsters last month. If would have cost me $5950 as a 20 yard here is now $425.
> 
> Instead my dump fees were $579.40 but I only pay $10 a ton for shingles and the dump is a half hour round trip including dumping.



Dump is only 15mins from my house so only adds 30mins Max to my dump trips and like you say that's a big saving. Pays for the trailer in no time if you have a bunch of material.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you park a six yard dumpster at that yard?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Can you park a six yard dumpster at that yard?


Have a dumpster at family's warehouse that gets picked up once a week. was thinking of adding a bigger one there for me to use for material but its getting the stuff from site to the dumpster. may as well just take it straight to dump with a trailer. then tip it all out and then if i need to get a skid steer i can laugh of the del charge too.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You'll need a bigger truck for hauling a dump and skidster.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You'll need a bigger truck for hauling a dump and skidster.



That's the plan in the future but for now I could get by. My trailer weights in at 7200lbs and don't have any issues with towing that currently and I think my rental guy said the skid steer I use is 6000lbs then however much for the dump trailer. Not looked into the weight of them yet. So I'm guesstimating about 8000lbs with trailer. If I hit the 10k mark its time for a new truck.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

For us, also in south jersey, it is much cheaper to just get dumpsters. With the new shop we park one there, but before that it would be 11 yarders or get a 20 or 30 at a larger, longer project and take materials there if needed. Anytime you have to handle debris twice you are wasting time and money. IF at all possible we get the dumpster on site for a deck, bathroom etc. One-2 day jobs it goes in another dumpster.

We have a 8x16 equipment trailer we built sides for, we use thqt a few times a year as well. Pain in the ass to load and unload, but it gets the job done. The cost of the dump trailer, dump fees and the time involved is much more than our dumpsters so I will not get one just for debris. Hauling machines, dirt, stone, etc would make it worth it at some point.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You'll need a bigger truck for hauling a dump and skidster.


 You mean you can't use one of them mini truck to pull a load like that?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had only one job in 6 years where I could get a dumpster on site and that was in my own house. After my trailer and truck is on site and customers cars and neighbors cars there hardly ever any room for a dumpster. Much easier to bring the dump trailer that I currently borrow when I need it and load it up then tip it out at dump most times on the way home. The good thing is our Familey yard is 2mins from my house so dropping of the dump trailer is easy too.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I would be lost with a dump trailer. Nice to have when you need and want one.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I have had only one job in 6 years where I could get a dumpster on site and that was in my own house. After my trailer and truck is on site and customers cars and neighbors cars there hardly ever any room for a dumpster. Much easier to bring the dump trailer that I currently borrow when I need it and load it up then tip it out at dump most times on the way home. The good thing is our Familey yard is 2mins from my house so dropping of the dump trailer is easy too.


:laughing:

They get trumped by the dumpster. 

We have had two jobs this year that a dumpster was not possible because of access. First is still going and has already been about 6 tons and two trips with the trailer. The second was one trip with the trailer and then a few truck fulls. 

What size dump trailers are you guys running? The average around here is to small for us and the size we would need would probably require a truck larger than we need for anything else at this moment.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

A dump trailer is one of the best things we have ever purchased.


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

Most of my jobs are still too small for dumpsters. It's also $550 for a 20yd plus whatever the town charges for a dumpster permit. I work in a town near me that does not allow dumpsters on the street ever and charges a $100 fee plus $50 month to put one in the customers driveway. I'm not even sure how that's legal.


----------



## Alchemy (Mar 4, 2015)

Get a 14 foot 7k tandem, I have a 2 Big Tex dump trailers. On one of my units i added 2' permanent expanded metal sides and rear to give it an overall of 5' walls. I learned quickly that you can fill it up very fast with paper trash and small light loads. 

I also learned that you can put to much weight and the cylinders will not raise the load (my concrete finisher put about 20' of curb cuts in it, not sure what he was thinking) The other unit is stock and works fine for its intended purpose, both models have slide out ramps and could easily handle a small to medium skid steer. If you plan on renting or hauling a CTL I wouldn't suggest using a dump to haul it for a few reasons. The unit will be too wide more than likely, trailer is pretty high off ground loading one is pretty exciting! 

They are very handy, we use them for all kinds of things! Refuse Debris, Mulch, Cardboard Recycle, Landscape Material, Brick Sand, etc....

Be aware they are not a dump truck, the dump angle creates a situation where when articulated it is not very high off the ground so on most loads I have to raise it up watch load slide out half way and stop when it hits the ground, hop in truck drive about 15' to slide rest of load out, and then lower cylinder and shut gates and fold tarp. It is nice watching dudes unload by hand and it takes me about 5 min in and out of dump, don't even break a sweat!

Because of the amount of volume I do per year and the deal i have with my local Waste Company (WCA in Oklahoma) I start every job with a 30 yd dumpster, if it is a bigger job then i do a swap for another, if not I just park one of my trailers and finish it from there that has been the most economical and easiest way for my company to handle debris.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the plan in the future but for now I could get by. My trailer weights in at 7200lbs and don't have any issues with towing that currently and I think my rental guy said the skid steer I use is 6000lbs then however much for the dump trailer. Not looked into the weight of them yet. So I'm guesstimating about 8000lbs with trailer. If I hit the 10k mark its time for a new truck.


Dump trailer to haul a skiddy is in the 3500 or more range empty. you're going to be close to 10k or more. The dumps do not handle the skid stear as well as a regular trailer IMO, tongue weight has to be just right, but I do it all the time. For the guys that do not have one yet, just do it, a dump trailer is about as liquid asset as it gets for expensive tools. My buddy beats his hard with concrete demo, sells almost every year on craigslist and gets new for under a grand to boot, and they are beat!


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would've needed 14 dumpsters last month. If would have cost me $5950 as a 20 yard here is now $425.
> 
> Instead my dump fees were $579.40 but I only pay $10 a ton for shingles and the dump is a half hour round trip including dumping.


Who does $10 a ton? I'm just south of Madison, everyone is $35-50 that I have found.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Well said . I traded mine for an enclosed tool trailer and started keeping a dumpster at my shop. My jobs stay cleaner because everyone knows where it is , we do multiple bathroom remodels (about $1.3 million annually) if the job is bigger , the dumpster goes there . For me , going to the dump was a waste of skilled labor , and I felt although it was convenient in some cases, it generally was a cost ...my tool trailer has made us more profitable and efficient .


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

AGullion said:


> Well said . I traded mine for an enclosed tool trailer and started keeping a dumpster at my shop. My jobs stay cleaner because everyone knows where it is , we do multiple bathroom remodels (about $1.3 million annually) if the job is bigger , the dumpster goes there . For me , going to the dump was a waste of skilled labor , and I felt although it was convenient in some cases, it generally was a cost ...my tool trailer has made us more profitable and efficient .


Yep, that's why everyone needs to decide if its for them or not.

I'm going to be getting my second one shortly.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yep, that's why everyone needs to decide if its for them or not.
> 
> I'm going to be getting my second one shortly.



I have always wanted one, just because, well just because we all want new toys. But I haven't pulled the trigger because there are things I want to buy more so a dump trailer is lower on the list.

Update: Dump Trailer moved to last on list, I can just borrow from Bam now!


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

I picked up a 6x12 deck over dump trailer on Friday. Looking forward to making some money with it, while still fretting over parting with the cash.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Doing a small job a my own place at the moment, just removed 20 years of dirt in 2 10 yard dumpsters, need approx 12 yards of gravel to go back in plus screening, will be using the dump trailer for this, can tip right into the bucket of the bobcat, also I don't take up the whole drive with gravel, it suits me better to take it as I need it, my storage yard is close and the little access dirt I need removing as I go goes back in the trailer, no wasted trips.


----------

